# Mudança nos Pronomes Pessoais do Caso Reto?



## Akros

Olá a todos!

Aprendi que os *pronomes pessoais do Caso Reto* seriam: *Eu, Tu, ele, Nós, Vós *e* Eles*.
Mas ultimamente não só informalmente mas mesmo no site _Priberam Dicionário_, vejo o uso do *Você* e do *Vocês*, como fazendo parte desses pronomes. 

Ou seja, onde antes sempre fora uma forma informal de se usar o *Pronome de Tratamento Você(s)* na conjugação para a segunda pessoa do singular (Tu), agora virou oficial? *Houve alguma mudança nesse sentido? *

No Priberam Dicionário se encontra assim:
Eu
Tu 
Ele/ Ela/ *Você*
Nós
Vós
Eles/ Elas
*Vocês*.


----------



## guihenning

Geralmente, essas conjugações com “você(s)” aparecem em livros e manuais para estrangeiros. Até onde sei, a tabela de conjugação não mudou, embora hoje em dia não mais se inclui o “vós” na conjugação que se aprende na escola.
Não entendi o que você quis dizer no terceiro parágrafo com “sempre fora uma forma informal de se usar o pronome de tratamento para conjugar a segunda do singular”


----------



## Akros

guihenning said:


> ... Não entendi o que você quis dizer no terceiro parágrafo com “sempre fora uma forma informal de se usar o pronome de tratamento para conjugar a segunda do singular”



Não sei como é em Portugal, mas no Brasil pouco se usa o pronome Tu. No dia-a-dia as pessoas usam o "você" no lugar do "tu" e o conjungam como terceira pessoa do singular.
Ao invés de falarem *"Tu vais",* dizem* "você vai"; ou no lugar de "Tu queres", *usam o* "Vocês querem"*, e assim por diante.

Acredito que por ser mais fácil já que dispensa a necessidade básica da conjugação do verbo na 2ª pessoa do singular. Mas pode haver outras explicações...

Acontece que por ser a forma mais usada no dia-a-dia, acabam usando esse formato para ensinar aos estrangeiros, que tentam aprender o Português "falado nas ruas".
No entanto sempre achei que isso fosse errado, *mas ao ver no site do Dicionário Priberam o uso do "Você e Vocês" na coluna dos pronomes na conjugação dos verbos, fiquei na dúvida sobre se houve ou não uma mudança nesse sentido.*

Aqui no sul do Brasil ainda se usa muito o pronome Tu, mas infelizmente  geralmente mal conjugado (ex: Tu vai, tu quer, etc).

A adoção do 'Você' pelo 'Tu' está tão corrente que em sites de ensino de idiomas como por exemplo o Duolingo, eles nem mesmo aceitam em várias traduções (Inglês--> PT / Francês --> PT) o uso do 'Tu'.

Estariam o 'Tu' e o 'Vós' a exemplo do pronome Thou em inglês; em vias de extinção?

Deixo o link para um video que tem certa correlação com este assunto. Note que nele, é considerado para 'You' os pronomes Você e Vocês, e não o 'Tu'.


----------



## Jonlitaliano

Akros said:


> Não sei como é em Portugal, mas no Brasil pouco se usa o pronome Tu. No dia-a-dia as pessoas usam o "você" no lugar do "tu" e o conjungam como terceira pessoa do singular.
> Ao invés de falarem *"Tu vais",* dizem* "você vai"; ou no lugar de "Tu queres", *usam o* "Vocês querem"*, e assim por diante.
> 
> Acredito que por ser mais fácil já que dispensa a necessidade básica da conjugação do verbo na 2ª pessoa do singular. Mas pode haver outras explicações...
> 
> Acontece que por ser a forma mais usada no dia-a-dia, acabam usando esse formato para ensinar aos estrangeiros, que tentam aprender o Português "falado nas ruas".
> No entanto sempre achei que isso fosse errado, *mas ao ver no site do Dicionário Priberam o uso do "Você e Vocês" na coluna dos pronomes na conjugação dos verbos, fiquei na dúvida sobre se houve ou não uma mudança nesse sentido.*
> 
> Aqui no sul do Brasil ainda se usa muito o pronome Tu, mas infelizmente  geralmente mal conjugado (ex: Tu vai, tu quer, etc).
> 
> A adoção do 'Você' pelo 'Tu' está tão corrente que em sites de ensino de idiomas como por exemplo o Duolingo, eles nem mesmo aceitam em várias traduções (Inglês--> PT / Francês --> PT) o uso do 'Tu'.
> 
> Estariam o 'Tu' e o 'Vós' a exemplo do pronome Thou em inglês; em vias de extinção?
> 
> Deixo o link para um video que tem certa correlação com este assunto. Note que nele, é considerado para 'You' os pronomes Você e Vocês, e não o 'Tu'.
> Video -



Independente do enorme crescimento de uso do "você", ele continua sendo um pronome de tratamento. Uma das razõea para a sua inclusão nas tabelas de conjugação se deve provavelmente pela razão que *guihenning* mencionou. Embora pelo que ando visto não demorará muito para que "você" seja um pronome do caso reto.

Agora falando de seu outro questionamento, não tenho certeza se o "tu" vai morrer no Brasil. No estado em que vivo(PE), muitas pessoas usam "você", principalmente aquelas que querem se mostrar mais educadas que outras, mas "tu" ainda é o queridinho para muitos daqueles que falam entre amigos e familiares. Porém digo que é uma lástima que exista esse preconceito em relação à segunda pessoa. Falar em "tu" não necessariamente representa falta de educação, seja o tu com suas respectivas conjugações ou não. É imprescíndivel não esquecer que o Brasil separou-se de Portugal séculos atrás. É de se esperar que a língua mude. E de fato mudou. Nas línguas o errado geralmente é definido pela gramática normativa, uma seleção de usos que certos estudiosos consideram como melhores que outros, mas não raramente suas decisões são tomadas por razões egoístas e tradicionalistas.

Por sinal, não entendo como a mentalidade fechada dos tradicionalistas possa existir após tantas revolucões e intravisões a nós oferecidas pela linguística. Se gramática normativa deve selecionar os bons usos de uma língua, por que ainda insiste a tomar os usos de Portugal como referência? É como se a gramática brasileira não aceitasse sua nacionalidade. Quase ninguém conjuga mais verbo em segunda pessoa no Brasil, não faz sentido escolher um correto que não exista no país. Deve-se sim escolher aqueles que existam e "tu vai" é um deles.

Deste modo, apoio o que dizem os gramáticos descritivos: não é erro se ocorre regularmente nas variedades linguísticas da língua.

Acredito que a permanência do "tu" no Brasil dependa de qual posição assumamos perante a sua evolução nos anos que estão a vir. Espero que mantenha-se vivo, é um belo de um pronome.


----------



## guihenning

Vamos por partes. É necessário antes não confundir pronome pessoal com pronome de tratamento e caso. O uso de ‘tu’ no Brasil é uma história muito complexa, melhor será antes partirmos para o ‘vós’ que é mais simples: simplesmente se deixou de utilizar na língua corrente (como está acontecendo neste exato momento ali em Portugal). Quem nasceu até os anos noventa aprendeu, entretanto, que a tabela de conjugação verbal é a que segue: eu, tu, ele(a), nós, vós, eles(as). Os pronomes pessoais em português são esses. Mesmo depois de anos e anos de já ter desaparecido, a forma ‘vós’ ainda era ensinada. Hoje em dia, porém, ouvi dizer que não mais. É um pouco estranho, visto que todos os domingos um número enorme de pessoas vai à missa e ouve, entende e usa a forma da segunda do plural. Não está, portanto, extinta. A forma ‘tu’ subsiste no país inteiro, fragmentada, nalgumas partes mais bem preservada que noutras. Alguns a conjugam corretamente, outros não. Alguns quase nunca a conjugam (São Paulo, por exemplo). Mas ”tu” subsiste, sobretudo, nos imperativos em fala informal: anda, senta, come, vai, pára… Subsiste no ‘te’ do eu te amo, te adoro, te vejo, te odeio, etc, etc, etc. É mais sábio, talvez, dizer que no Brasil as formas conjugadas da segunda do singular estão em vias de extinção, mas todo o resto não. Veja-se que não há nem como comparar com “vós”; ninguém nunca ouve nem fala em nenhum canto: sentai, ide, comei, parai, etc nem usamos ‘vos’ e ‘vosso(a)’ no lugar de ‘seu’ ou ‘teu’. A segunda do singular não está nem em vias de desaparecer no Brasil, como aconteceu com a segunda do plural.
Sobre os pronomes, ainda que se classifiquem “você” e “vocês” como pronomes de caso reto, está correto gramaticalmente. Você(s) é nominativo (ou caso reto). É o sujeito da frase. Mas isso é diferente de pronome pessoal e diferente de pronome de tratamento. Os pronomes pessoais e de tratamento sem declinação, isto é, a forma nominal, estão no caso reto (ou no nominativo), mas a depender da frase, assumem outras formas. (o, a, os, as, lhe, lhes, consigo para ‘ele(a), ‘você’, ‘o senhor(a) e qualquer outro pronome de tratamento). Nós nos despojamos dos casos latinos, mas os pronomes os retiveram.
Sobre a inclusão na tabela, acredito que seja principalmente para a consulta de estrangeiros. Aqui em Zurique (e no mundo afora) as tabelas de conjugações de português são “incompletas” porque nem toda informação é relevante para todo mundo. Por exemplo, é mais fácil dizer que “você” é pronome pessoal, porque os meus alunos que iniciam Português (BR) A1 na segunda-feira não vão se interessar e nem reter a info de que ‘você’ é um pronome de tratamento cuja conjugação se dá na terceira pessoa, ainda que se use para falar com alguém em vez de alguém. Como no Brasil não mais se usam as formas conjugadas de ‘tu’, essa forma também não costuma aparecer nas tabelas de conjugação. Com os portugueses não é diferente: nas classes de português europeu, a tabela de conjugação não contém “vós”, porque no português lusíada padrão as formas conjugadas de ‘vós’ não mais se utilizam. Seria muito trabalhoso ensinar a alguém essa forma em desuso. Por isso, a depender de quê e para quê se destinam, as tabelas de conjugação podem apresentar diferentes formas.


----------



## meencantesp

Akros said:


> A adoção do 'Você' pelo 'Tu' está tão corrente que em sites de ensino de idiomas como por exemplo o Duolingo, eles nem mesmo aceitam em várias traduções (Inglês--> PT / Francês --> PT) o uso do 'Tu'.





Akros said:


> Deixo o link para um video que tem certa correlação com este assunto. Note que nele, é considerado para 'You' os pronomes Você e Vocês, e não o 'Tu'.



É verdade.

A maioria dos professores que me ensinaram inglês, aqui no Rio Grande do Sul, fazia o mesmo, mesmo que *nunca *usassem o “você” na fala. Os próprios estudantes, quando fazem alguma tradução, seguem essa mesma lógica, e é muito incomum, até raro, ver o “você” sendo usado nesta região do estado. O comum é o uso do “tu” conjugado na terceira pessoa do singular. Ao meu ver, essa tradução de “you” como “você” é lamentável, principalmente quando feita aqui no Rio Grande do Sul.

Por ser uma língua mais próxima da nossa, mais lamentável ainda é o que fazem com o espanhol. É prática comum traduzir o “tú” castelhano como “você” no Brasil. Aliás, não sei se prestaram atenção a isto, mas, nas últimas semanas, houve toda uma divulgação daquela música feminista chilena cuja frase principal é “El violador eres tú”. Os grandes jornais todos traduziram a frase como “O estuprador é você”. Algumas feministas paulistas traduziram a música e fizeram a coreografia cantando “O estuprador é você”, mas, pra minha satisfação, rio-grandenses fizeram a própria tradução, usando nosso “tu”: “O estuprador és tu”.

É de extremo artificialismo esse tipo de prática no Rio Grande do Sul e em outras regiões do país onde ainda se usa a segunda pessoa do singular, mesmo que conjugada de forma errada (o que, na verdade, não é tão absurdo assim, porque se usam “te”, “ti” e “contigo”), e quem sabe até mesmo no país todo. O “tu” não é um pronome morto, como bem apontado aqui. Até em regiões “voceistas” é ouvido (tenho certeza de já o ter escutado em algum funk paulista). Alguém que seja nativo daqui e use “você” vai ser ridicularizado e visto até com certo “nojo” nativista, pelo que não faz sentido usar o pronome “você” na escrita. Deveria haver, pelo menos nas regiões como a minha, algum tipo de atenção a isso na educação. Um dos meus sonhos de “mundo ideal” é poder ver propagandas fazendo uso do “tu” por aqui. Não sei, não é algo impossível, só precisaria ser feito algum comentários sobre isso nas aulas de português. Dão-nos esboços de sociolinguística nas nossas aulas, então por que não tocar nesse assunto também, nessa espécie de “hipercorreção”?


----------



## machadinho

meencantesp said:


> Ao meu ver, essa tradução de “you” como “você” é lamentável, principalmente quando feita aqui no Rio Grande do Sul.


Lamentável por quê? 'Tu' em inglês é 'thou', não 'you'.


----------



## guihenning

meencantesp said:


> Ao meu ver, essa tradução de “you” como “você” é lamentável, principalmente quando feita aqui no Rio Grande do Sul.


É que os materiais são pensados para todo o país e não somente no RS, sim?!


meencantesp said:


> É prática comum traduzir o “tú” castelhano como “você” no Brasil.


Mas é assim mesmo que é. A maioria esmagadora dos falantes brasileiros reconhece o tu como forma arcaica ou dialetal. Não importa uma tradução literal, mas uma tradução que traduza sobretudo o uso. Os brasileiros usam você como os hispanófonos utilizam o _tú._


meencantesp said:


> mas, pra minha satisfação, rio-grandenses fizeram a própria tradução, usando nosso “tu”: “O estuprador és tu”.


Você não concorda que essa tradução é que é artificial? A maioria absoluta dos rio-grandenses fala "tu é", não "és". Bom, assim dizem os meus manuais de linguística. A pronúncia duma determinada região ou classe social não é a predominante num lugar, ainda que essa classe social seja a dominante.


meencantesp said:


> Dão-nos esboços de sociolinguística nas nossas aulas, então por que não tocar nesse assunto também, nessa espécie de “hipercorreção”?


Acho que seria sensato que se fizesse isso se "tu" fosse forma predominante e canônica no Rio Grande do Sul, o que não é verdade. Os manuais didáticos não ensinarão "tu é mais alto que eu" a ninguém. E embora ensinem "tu és maior do que eu", não poderão deixar de abonar a forma correta, corrente e dominante que é "você é maior do que eu". Não se esquecer que variantes tuteantes do português diferenciam o discurso informal do formal e do neutral. Portanto tu < você < senhor(a). Mesmo a adoção sistemática do "tu" não poria o "você" fora de jogo, pelo contrário.

Ah, e antes de que me esqueça: a forma francesa "vous" equivale ao português "vós", como claramente se depreende. As traduções francesas, entretanto, abonam "você(s)", não "vós". Ora, é óbvio: a tradução tem de traduzir o uso, não o cognato propriamente dito. Imaginemos agora se o site da AirFrance duma hora para outra passasse a vosear os clientes ou as brochuras da Alliance Française passassem a voseá-los "_vinde a uma de nossas unidades e testai o vosso nível_". Seria no mínimo engraçado, ainda que todos entendessem do que se trata. Similar com o espanhol "tú": a forma que os brasileiros se identificam mais é "o estuprador é você", não "és tu". Feliz ou infelizmente a segunda do singular ficou com ares dialetais e o português padrão não lhe faz muito uso, com exceção da literatura.


----------



## meencantesp

machadinho said:


> Lamentável por quê? 'Tu' em inglês é 'thou', não 'you'.





guihenning said:


> É que os materiais são pensados para todo o país e não somente no RS, sim?!



Retiro essa parte, mas não a do espanhol.



guihenning said:


> Mas é assim mesmo que é. A maioria esmagadora dos falantes brasileiros reconhece o tu como forma arcaica ou dialetal. Não importa uma tradução literal, mas uma tradução que traduza sobretudo o uso. Os brasileiros usam você como os hispanófonos utilizam o _tú._



Esmagadora? Não acho. O _Atlas linguístico-etnográfico do Sul do Brasil _mostra que, em amplas áreas do Sul, o que domina esmagadoramente é o pronome “tu”, tanto conjugado na segunda pessoa quanto conjugado na terceira pessoa. Além disso, não é só aqui que isso acontece. Não sei em detalhes, mas tenho certeza de que em vários outros lugares do país, no Norte e no Nordeste, também esse uso está presente. O simples fato de o “tu” dominar num estado do tamanho do Rio Grande do Sul já mostra que o “tu” não deve ser tratado como *tão *secundário assim.



guihenning said:


> Você não concorda que essa tradução é que é artificial? A maioria absoluta dos rio-grandenses fala "tu é", não "és". Bom, assim dizem os meus manuais de linguística. A pronúncia duma determinada região ou classe social não é a predominante num lugar, ainda que essa classe social seja a dominante.



De certa forma sim, é artificial, mas, pra nós, mais artificial seria usar o “você”. Em todas as classes sociais e regiões, o “tu” é usado no Rio Grande do Sul. Os que ficam de fora são os que não são efetivamente daqui (que não são muitos como em São Paulo, por exemplo) e, numa certa medida, certas áreas do norte do estado, onde há uma alternância entre as formas (sendo que, mesmo com o “você” tendo presença, o uso do “contigo” é muito forte, por exemplo).



guihenning said:


> Acho que seria sensato que se fizesse isso se "tu" fosse forma predominante e canônica no Rio Grande do Sul, o que não é verdade. Os manuais didáticos não ensinarão "tu é mais alto que eu" a ninguém. E embora ensinem "tu és maior do que eu", não poderão deixar de abonar a forma correta, corrente e dominante que é "você é maior do que eu". Não se esquecer que variantes tuteantes do português diferenciam o discurso informal do formal e do neutral. Portanto tu < você < senhor(a). Mesmo a adoção sistemática do "tu" não poria o "você" fora de jogo, pelo contrário.



Que seria exatamente ser a forma predominante? Porque no Rio Grande do Sul, o “tu” é de fato predominante. Na metade sul, ninguém usa “você”, e todos usam “te”, “ti” e “contigo”. Na metade norte, com o “você” presente, o “tu” ainda predomina. É certo que a conjugação correta é minoritária, mas isso não anula o fato de que o “tu” é o normal por aqui, ou anula? Nossos professores de português conversam conosco usando “tu estás”, nunca “você está”, apesar de os livros didáticos, por serem feitos provavelmente em regiões “voceistas”, mostrarem somente o “você”. Em falas respeitosas, o “você” pode aparecer, junto com “senhor”, mas, de maneira alguma, é uma forma comum no tratamento cotidiano, tipo de situação em que se usa “vem aqui, que quero falar contigo e te dar um abraço”.



guihenning said:


> Ah, e antes de que me esqueça: a forma francesa "vous" equivale ao português "vós", como claramente se depreende. As traduções francesas, entretanto, abonam "você(s)", não "vós". Ora, é óbvio: a tradução tem de traduzir o uso, não o cognato propriamente dito. Imaginemos agora se o site da AirFrance duma hora para outra passasse a vosear os clientes ou as brochuras da Alliance Française passassem a voseá-los "_vinde a uma de nossas unidades e testai o vosso nível_". Seria no mínimo engraçado, ainda que todos entendessem do que se trata. Similar com o espanhol "tú": a forma que os brasileiros se identificam mais é "o estuprador é você", não "és tu". Feliz ou infelizmente a segunda do singular ficou com ares dialetais e o português padrão não lhe faz muito uso, com exceção da literatura.



Seria um bom argumento pra discussão em curso, se não fosse pelo fato de que o “tu” é ainda amplamente usado em parte significativa do Brasil e no resto do mundo lusófono. Não é razoável querer uma mudança de “você” pra “tu” no português do Brasil todo, mas me parece totalmente razoável que se insista no uso do “tu” nas regiões em que ele é consolidado. Não se usa “você” em traduções aqui no Rio Grande do Sul porque é nosso uso normal, senão por fatores como a influência de outros estados. A única coisa que não fazemos ao usar o “tu” é conjugar os verbos na pessoa correspondente — algo relevante, é claro, mas ainda assim usamos o te/ti/contigo e o imperativo na segunda pessoa do singular (outro alvo de hipercorreção — a pessoa usa “vem aqui” desde criança e acha que aquela forma é errada, e que o correto é “venha aqui” por ver escrito assim na televisão).


----------



## machadinho

Qual é a queixa exatamente: que os livros didáticos não respeitam o teu dialeto? Escrevam os próprios livros didáticos, então, ora bolas! Que as traduções tampouco? Façam as vossas traduções então! Também não sou fã do 'você'. Mas não vale empurrar a solução para os outros, ainda mais para os que já não usam o 'tu' espontaneamente.


----------



## Vanda

E também não precisamos brigar porque o mundo não prefere as nossas escolhas, tu, você, vosmecê, seja lá o que for. Será mesmo necessário declarar guerra mundial no fórum porque o restante não quer falar como eu quero? Não?! Então aprendam a defender ideias civilizadamente. Está me cansando está guerrinha de quem está mais certo!


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

Em São Paulo, se usa muito o pronome *tu. *É lenda urbana o que está em alguns manuais. Usa-se esse pronome bastante, ainda mais em favelas e periferias. Como sempre os manuais estão errados.


----------



## guihenning

Antonio d'Oliveira said:


> Como sempre os manuais estão errados.


E quem está correto? Você? Não me parece, de todo.

Eu achei que não ia precisar, mas aqui vamos nós:

Não importa se meia dúzia de gatos pingados no RS se tuteia com frequência e se outra meia dúzia de gatos pingados no Maranhão também o faz. A proporção para o resto do país é muito pequena, o que significa que, sem discussão, no português do Brasil, a forma predominante é "você" com auxílio indispensável do átono "te" em praticamente todos os contextos e registros.
Além disso, há falantes, sobretudo no RS e alguns em SC, que fazem a concordância verbal esporádica da segunda do singular. Em Florianópolis é "tu tás" porque é forma tônica. Ainda assim, nenhum falante faz todas as conjugações completas: tu fizeste, se fosses, puseras, comerás, trarias, fazeres, poupes… E também em todo o país há sobejos da segunda do singular. No Sul, "teu" é extremamente comum e no resto do país subsistem formas "teu", "contigo", "a/para ti" em maior ou menor quantidade. Além disso, na maior parte do país o sistema do imperativo é o da segunda do singular, ainda que se diga "você", portanto: fala, come, deita, vai, vem, busca, traz, pede, cala, toma…
E aí temos os cariocas que usam a forma nominativa "tu" sem conjugação e essa forma tem-se popularizado chegando a, quem diria, São Paulo. Entretanto, note-se: dizer "tu falas" ou pior "tu fizeste" em São Paulo ou no Rio será percebido como caricato e forçado. Em São Paulo a ojeriza resistência é tanta que mesmo "teu" e "contigo" podem ser recebidos com franzir de cenhos. Não se usa a segunda do singular propriamente dita nesses lugares, *apenas* a forma nominal, que é extremamente limitada em São Paulo, diferente do Rio. Esse é o uso principal em todo o país, aliás. Falar "tu fala, tu fez, tu comeu" não é tutear, usar as formas possessivas e tônicas sem conjugação também não é. Ninguém diz que se voseia no português padrão e culto europeu, embora lá digam "redijam os vossos próprios livros!". O raciocínio é o mesmo: usar de formas sem conjugação completa não significa usar a forma verbal em si. São portanto resquícios de uso, subjacentes, não uso sistemático propriamente dito. No último mapa que li, feito por Carlos Alberto Faraco, o número de falantes que fazia todas as conjugações de "tu" era zero ou muito próximo dele. O número aumenta em conjugações esporádicas ou parciais, como acontece sobretudo nalgumas partes do sul e Nordeste. Também temos de desmistificar essa imagem tuteante sulista. Há boas porções paranaenses e catarinenses que fazem uso sistemático de "você" como o resto do país. No RS, ainda que o número de ocorrências seja maior, o número de falantes que faz a conjugação do presente do indicativo corretamente, mas não a faz no pretérito perfeito e/ou nos subjuntivos é vertiginoso, atingindo quase a totalidade do uso.

P.S. se o Rio Grande do Sul fosse exclusiva e sistematicamente tuteante, eu acharia ótimo que os livros insistissem nessa forma, eu gosto muito dela. Até onde sei, os estados são livres para escolher quais materiais didáticos querem nas escolas, contanto que sigam a base curricular comum. Mas quem produz os materiais didáticos sabe que o uso rio-grandense é residual e deficiente, pelo que não faria sentido querer insistir numa forma com pouca ou nenhuma aderência. Além disso, a natureza homogeneizante do mundo atual tornaria mais difícil que tais materiais fossem implantados.


----------



## Nonstar

Em São Paulo se usa o tu? Só se for em Santos, que não sei por qual razão falam como cariocas.


----------



## guihenning

Nonstar said:


> cariocas.


cariócaix*


----------



## meencantesp

guihenning said:


> Não importa se meia dúzia de gatos pingados no RS se tuteia com frequência



Estimando um número de cabeça, certamente uns 10 % da população brasileira usa muito mais o “tu” do que o “você”, mas a percepção de “gato pingado” é variada, é certo.



guihenning said:


> usar de formas sem conjugação completa não significa usar a forma verbal em si. São portanto resquícios de uso, subjacentes, não uso sistemático propriamente dito.



Não conheço essa definição técnica, entretanto é muito mais razoável dizer que no Rio Grande do Sul e que no Sul (neste em menor medida, a variar conforme a região) “tuteamos” do que que usamos “você”.



guihenning said:


> Mas quem produz os materiais didáticos sabe que o uso rio-grandense é residual e deficiente, pelo que não faria sentido querer insistir numa forma com pouca ou nenhuma aderência



Residual? Certamente não. Assim como o nosso “tu” não é conjugado, o “você” do resto do país também é misturado com o “te”. Nenhum é usado de forma pura, então por que a característica do “tu” não ser conjugado na segunda pessoa do singular é enfatizada? Deficiente? Não consegui captar. De qualquer forma, na fala espontânea, caso houvesse alguma espécie de reflexão sobre o assunto, suspeito ser muito mais provável que se preferisse “fizeste” a “você fez”.



guihenning said:


> Além disso, a natureza homogeneizante do mundo atual tornaria mais difícil que tais materiais fossem implantados.



Aí está uma melhor explicação.

Creio que seria interessante algum estudo sobre o porquê de esse “tu” não ser conjugado. Seria por influência do dominante “você” ou por razões alheias a ele? Provavelmente não existe esse estudo, mas é interessante pensar nisso.


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

Nonstar said:


> Em São Paulo se usa o tu? Só se for em Santos, que não sei por qual razão falam como cariocas.


  Usa-se *tu *sem a concordância na mesma frequência de *você *na concordância certa tanto quanto na errada.

Tu vai aonde, meu?
Tu tá loco?
Qual a tua, tio? 
Eu te amo.
Eu a amo.
Eu amo você e tua mãe.
Me deixa fazer isso.
Me deixe fazer isso.
Gosto de ti e do teu jeito e do jeito da tua mina.

A distribuição é igual.


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

Querer saber mais que eu o meu jeito de falar só por ler uns livros idiotas é o fim da picada. Duvido que ao fazer o atlas entraram numa favela.


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

meencantesp said:


> Estimando um número de cabeça, certamente uns 10 % da população brasileira usa muito mais o “tu” do que o “você”, mas a percepção de “gato pingado” é variada, é certo.
> 
> 
> 
> Não conheço essa definição técnica, entretanto é muito mais razoável dizer que no Rio Grande do Sul e que no Sul (neste em menor medida, a variar conforme a região) “tuteamos” do que que usamos “você”.
> 
> 
> 
> Residual? Certamente não. Assim como o nosso “tu” não é conjugado, o “você” do resto do país também é misturado com o “te”. Nenhum é usado de forma pura, então por que a característica do “tu” não ser conjugado na segunda pessoa do singular é enfatizada? Deficiente? Não consegui captar. De qualquer forma, na fala espontânea, caso houvesse alguma espécie de reflexão sobre o assunto, suspeito ser muito mais provável que se preferisse “fizeste” a “você fez”.
> 
> 
> 
> Aí está uma melhor explicação.
> 
> Creio que seria interessante algum estudo sobre o porquê de esse “tu” não ser conjugado. Seria por influência do dominante “você” ou por razões alheias a ele? Provavelmente não existe esse estudo, mas é interessante pensar nisso.



Quem não conjuga certo os verbos e concorda-os com a pessoa, faz isso por falta de habilidade com o idioma. Não é surpresa que nosso ensino é uma bela duma bosta.

Eu mesmo no que aprendi direito o *tu, *o uso tranquilo com meus familares.

Questão de ouvido.


----------



## meencantesp

Antonio d'Oliveira said:


> Quem não conjuga certo os verbos e concorda-os com a pessoa, faz isso por falta de habilidade com o idioma. Não é surpresa que nosso ensino é uma bela duma bosta.



Eu e um certo número de pessoas sabemos conjugar perfeitamente a segunda pessoa do singular, todavia não o fazemos pra que não sejamos vistos como esquisitos ou afetados por aqueles que não sabem a conjugação verbal (algo que se dá ou pelo nível educacional brasileiro, motivação coletiva e social, ou por motivações individuais, como por eventualmente a pessoa ter sido “preguiçosa” nos anos de colégio).


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

meencantesp said:


> Eu e um certo número de pessoas sabemos conjugar perfeitamente a segunda pessoa do singular, todavia não o fazemos pra que não sejamos vistos como esquisitos ou afetados por aqueles que não sabem a conjugação verbal (algo que se dá ou pelo nível educacional brasileiro, motivação coletiva e social, ou por motivações individuais, como por eventualmente a pessoa ter sido “preguiçosa” nos anos de colégio).



Comecei a usá-lo na minha família. No início, se riam todo, mas depois começaram a imitar-me. Força é que nos falta. Força de se impor ao resto da sociedade. E na mesma proporção da força, precisamos de unir elite e povo numa cultura, mantendo a tradição e matando essa distinção entre elite e povo. Hoje a elite é podre, burra e intransigente. Ora, se a elite é decadente, o povo também o será. Precisamos de força, elite e bons escriptores e artistas, que unam linguagem elevada e simplicidade. O negócio é juntar forró e Dante - não existe segredo algum.

  Também já testei com amigos de curso, e eles me imitaram por uns dias.

A questão é de ouvido.


----------



## Guigo

Como canta Genival Lacerda e cantava o grande Jackson do Pandeiro:
_
"Passei a noite procurando tu, procurando tu, procurando tu..."_


----------



## Nonstar

Antonio d'Oliveira said:


> Usa-se *tu *sem a concordância na mesma frequência de *você *na concordância certa tanto quanto na errada.
> 
> Tu vai aonde, meu?
> Tu tá loco?
> Qual a tua, tio?
> Eu te amo.
> Eu a amo.
> Eu amo você e tua mãe.
> Me deixa fazer isso.
> Me deixe fazer isso.
> Gosto de ti e do teu jeito e do jeito da tua mina.
> 
> A distribuição é igual.


Achou "tu" em um par de frases, com dois amigos, que copiaram alguém, em alguma quebrada, que por um surto usaram "tu" e já acha que pode fazer história. Menos, menos.


----------



## Nonstar

Antonio d'Oliveira said:


> Querer saber mais que eu o meu jeito de falar só por ler uns livros idiotas é o fim da picada. Duvido que ao fazer o atlas entraram numa favela.


Ora vejam, a favela é o único lugar genuíno para aprender português. Decida-se, ou você fica com o gueto ou com a academia. Românticos da língua, uni-vos!


----------



## Nonstar

guihenning said:


> cariócaix*


----------



## Alecm

Não se escuta "tu" em São Paulo. Praticamente só nas músicas de funk paulista.


----------



## guihenning

meencantesp said:


> Estimando um número de cabeça, certamente uns 10 % da população brasileira usa muito mais o “tu” do que o “você”, mas a percepção de “gato pingado” é variada, é certo.


A "percepção de gato pingado" não diz respeito a quem usa tu e não conjuga, mas sim a quem faz a conjugação canônica completa ou, pelo menos, majoritária.


meencantesp said:


> Não conheço essa definição técnica, entretanto é muito mais razoável dizer que no Rio Grande do Sul e que no Sul (neste em menor medida, a variar conforme a região) “tuteamos” do que que usamos “você”.


É aqui que divergimos, mas não precisamos levar até às últimas consequências a discussão. A minha birra será a forma como a segunda do singular tem sido defendida neste fio e a forma como é efetivamente usada no Brasil. 


meencantesp said:


> Residual? Certamente não. Assim como o nosso “tu” não é conjugado, o “você” do resto do país também é misturado com o “te”. Nenhum é usado de forma pura, então por que a característica do “tu” não ser conjugado na segunda pessoa do singular é enfatizada? Deficiente? Não consegui captar. De qualquer forma, na fala espontânea, caso houvesse alguma espécie de reflexão sobre o assunto, suspeito ser muito mais provável que se preferisse “fizeste” a “você fez”.


É claro que o uso é residual e você e eu sabemos disso. No Brasil dos séculos passados, quando efetivamente se tuteava, a conjugação era completa e canônica. O motivo pelo qual não se faz (mais) a conjugação não é nenhuma ojeriza ao S final (fazes) ou burrice de quem não conjuga (não se esquecer de que à época havia muito mais analfabetos e iletrados do que hoje), o motivo é a influência da terceira pessoa (você). Bem, se comparação servir de algo, ei-la: sim, "te" ocorre no Brasil com "você" tal como "vos" ocorre em Portugal com "vocês"; sem muita delonga, é simplesmente porque as formas reais das terceiras pessoas são muito distantes e afastam os interlocutores. Continuando:  ninguém diz você fazes ou você fizeste. "você" goza a sua conjugação completa, com exceção, na maior parte do país, do imperativo afirmativo. Note-se também que no registro elevado nem o imperativo da segunda do singular nem a sua forma oblíqua se realizam com "você". É, portanto, o pronome que ocorre tanto com interferência ou sem ela e que mesmo com a influência do oblíquo não é realizado de maneira "errada" numa série de registros e nem tem essa influência força sobre a conjugação verbal. Já "tu" não ocorre mais em sua conjugação completa em nenhuma parte do país e quando há a conjugação é deficiente e residual. Na literatura ainda se faz uso da segunda do singular com a conjugação canônica, mas, diferente da forma da terceira pessoa, tem conotação dialetal e se usada no dia a dia será percebida como forçada em qualquer lugar do país. A conjugação natural do falante é a terceira, não a segunda. Quem sabe conjugar os verbos só sabe porque aprendeu, não porque a ouviu.


Antonio d'Oliveira said:


> Querer saber mais que eu o meu jeito de falar só por ler uns livros idiotas é o fim da picada.


Quem faz os "livros idiotas" também faz as gramáticas que ensinam a conjugação canônica que você aprendeu na escola e quer acreditar que faz parte do seu vocabulário ativo e natural, o que não é verdade, como você mesmo afirma acima.


Antonio d'Oliveira said:


> Quem não conjuga certo os verbos e concorda-os com a pessoa, faz isso por falta de habilidade com o idioma. Não é surpresa que nosso ensino é uma bela duma bosta.


Errado. Quem não conjuga os verbos não o faz porque não aprendeu essa conjugação de ouvido, isto é, não é natural a nenhum brasileiro conjugar corretamente os verbos na segunda do singular. Se a sua afirmação fosse verdadeira, todas as pessoas escolarizadas se tuteariam e apenas os com educação deficitária ou inexistente conjugariam erradamente.


meencantesp said:


> Eu e um certo número de pessoas sabemos conjugar perfeitamente a segunda pessoa do singular, todavia não o fazemos pra que não sejamos vistos como esquisitos ou afetados por aqueles que não sabem a conjugação verbal (algo que se dá ou pelo nível educacional brasileiro, motivação coletiva e social, ou por motivações individuais, como por eventualmente a pessoa ter sido “preguiçosa” nos anos de colégio).


Qualquer criança de dois, três anos de idade usa fluentemente a tabela de conjugação "normal" do português do Brasil. Essas crianças sabem dizer "eu faço", "você/ela faz", "vocês fazem" e eventualmente "nós fazemos". E as crianças não são burras, são é tão inteligentes que regularizam verbos irregulares e produzem, sem vergonha ou problema, "eu fazi" "eu di" "ponharam" e similares. Eventualmente essas crianças, a depender de onde vêm, poderão produzir naturalmente "tu sabe", "tu dorme" ou "tu tás", se forem florianopolitanas, por exemplo. Outras, nordestinas dalguns estados, produzirão "tu fosse", "tu dormisse" para foste e dormiste respectivamente. Enfim, em linhas gerais, o falante é capaz de produzir aquilo que ouve, que é efetivamente a língua materna. Aos seis anos de idade todo mundo já produz "se eu soubesse", mas aos seis ninguém sabe o que é o imperfeito do subjuntivo. Logo depois dessa idade se aprende a tabela de conjugação, em que ainda costumam figurar tu e vós. Boa parte das pessoas aprende, mas não utiliza porque não ouve e porque não faz parte do vocabulário ativo. Eu só fui aprender lendo que há formas como "eu fizera, comera, soubera, amara…" mas nunca ouvi da boca de ninguém, portanto, não as produzo oralmente, mas as escrevo. Aliás, aproveitando o ensejo, pode-se afirmar sem muito problema que um brasileiro que lê com frequência notícias (nem falo de livros) se depare muito mais frequentemente com formas do pretérito mais-que-perfeito sintético do que com uma forma canônica do estilo "_se vieres e conseguires resolver, como duvido que consigas, te dou um dinheiro_"

Não sei por que neste fio tenta-se com tanta veemência defender um uso que é artificial e que tem de ser aprendido em idade relativamente avançada no período escolar como legítimo, puro e característico de alguma região. Simplesmente não é verdade porque mesmo nesses lugares em que forçosamente se defende um uso sistemático de "tu", a sua conjugação completa é rejeitada. Na verdade o problema não é esse [que cada um goste mais desta ou daquela pessoa verbal], cada um que defenda e prestigie as formas verbais que lhe der na telha, o que incomoda qualquer pessoa com conhecimento mínimo em linguística é a visão classicista de que as pessoas não conjugam verbos porque não sabem ou porque a educação é deficitária. Não, de todo.

Ainda, em tempo, aproveito para dizer que "forma residual" refere-se ao uso que subjaz ao uso da terceira pessoa. Ora, o Brasil foi colonizado por portugueses, o português do Brasil não surgiu do nada, portanto, as mudanças brasileiras (brasileirismos) são antes uma continuação do sistema europeu. Aquilo que ainda se produz é residual, não característico, normalmente. Nesse mesmo sentido se dirá que o uso de "te" é residual, não uso que sempre se fez desde o princípio.
Forma deficiente é a conjugação que só se fará por uso residual ou por contexto fonético (florianopolitanos novamente). Se no RS ainda se diz "teu, contigo, ti" onde a maioria prefere outras formas, é uso residual e se os verbos eventualmente se conjugam no presente do indicativo mas praticamente nunca noutros tempos e modos verbais, é uso deficiente. Não é birra nem juízo de valor meu.


----------



## meencantesp

guihenning said:


> A "percepção de gato pingado" não diz respeito a quem usa tu e não conjuga, mas sim a quem faz a conjugação canônica completa ou, pelo menos, majoritária.
> 
> É aqui que divergimos, mas não precisamos levar até às últimas consequências a discussão. A minha birra será a forma como a segunda do singular tem sido defendida neste fio e a forma como é efetivamente usada no Brasil.
> 
> É claro que o uso é residual e você e eu sabemos disso. No Brasil dos séculos passados, quando efetivamente se tuteava, a conjugação era completa e canônica. O motivo pelo qual não se faz (mais) a conjugação não é nenhuma ojeriza ao S final (fazes) ou burrice de quem não conjuga (não se esquecer de que à época havia muito mais analfabetos e iletrados do que hoje), o motivo é a influência da terceira pessoa (você). Bem, se comparação servir de algo, ei-la: sim, "te" ocorre no Brasil com "você" tal como "vos" ocorre em Portugal com "vocês"; sem muita delonga, é simplesmente porque as formas reais das terceiras pessoas são muito distantes e afastam os interlocutores. Continuando:  ninguém diz você fazes ou você fizeste. "você" goza a sua conjugação completa, com exceção, na maior parte do país, do imperativo afirmativo. Note-se também que no registro elevado nem o imperativo da segunda do singular nem a sua forma oblíqua se realizam com "você". É, portanto, o pronome que ocorre tanto com interferência ou sem ela e que mesmo com a influência do oblíquo não é realizado de maneira "errada" numa série de registros e nem tem essa influência força sobre a conjugação verbal. Já "tu" não ocorre mais em sua conjugação completa em nenhuma parte do país e quando há a conjugação é deficiente e residual. Na literatura ainda se faz uso da segunda do singular com a conjugação canônica, mas, diferente da forma da terceira pessoa, tem conotação dialetal e se usada no dia a dia será percebida como forçada em qualquer lugar do país. A conjugação natural do falante é a terceira, não a segunda. Quem sabe conjugar os verbos só sabe porque aprendeu, não porque a ouviu.
> 
> Quem faz os "livros idiotas" também faz as gramáticas que ensinam a conjugação canônica que você aprendeu na escola e quer acreditar que faz parte do seu vocabulário ativo e natural, o que não é verdade, como você mesmo afirma acima.
> 
> Errado. Quem não conjuga os verbos não o faz porque não aprendeu essa conjugação de ouvido, isto é, não é natural a nenhum brasileiro conjugar corretamente os verbos na segunda do singular. Se a sua afirmação fosse verdadeira, todas as pessoas escolarizadas se tuteariam e apenas os com educação deficitária ou inexistente conjugariam erradamente.
> 
> Qualquer criança de dois, três anos de idade usa fluentemente a tabela de conjugação "normal" do português do Brasil. Essas crianças sabem dizer "eu faço", "você/ela faz", "vocês fazem" e eventualmente "nós fazemos". E as crianças não são burras, são é tão inteligentes que regularizam verbos irregulares e produzem, sem vergonha ou problema, "eu fazi" "eu di" "ponharam" e similares. Eventualmente essas crianças, a depender de onde vêm, poderão produzir naturalmente "tu sabe", "tu dorme" ou "tu tás", se forem florianopolitanas, por exemplo. Outras, nordestinas dalguns estados, produzirão "tu fosse", "tu dormisse" para foste e dormiste respectivamente. Enfim, em linhas gerais, o falante é capaz de produzir aquilo que ouve, que é efetivamente a língua materna. Aos seis anos de idade todo mundo já produz "se eu soubesse", mas aos seis ninguém sabe o que é o imperfeito do subjuntivo. Logo depois dessa idade se aprende a tabela de conjugação, em que ainda costumam figurar tu e vós. Boa parte das pessoas aprende, mas não utiliza porque não ouve e porque não faz parte do vocabulário ativo. Eu só fui aprender lendo que há formas como "eu fizera, comera, soubera, amara…" mas nunca ouvi da boca de ninguém, portanto, não as produzo oralmente, mas as escrevo. Aliás, aproveitando o ensejo, pode-se afirmar sem muito problema que um brasileiro que lê com frequência notícias (nem falo de livros) se depare muito mais frequentemente com formas do pretérito mais-que-perfeito sintético do que com uma forma canônica do estilo "_se vieres e conseguires resolver, como duvido que consigas, te dou um dinheiro_"
> 
> Não sei por que neste fio tenta-se com tanta veemência defender um uso que é artificial e que tem de ser aprendido em idade relativamente avançada no período escolar como legítimo, puro e característico de alguma região. Simplesmente não é verdade porque mesmo nesses lugares em que forçosamente se defende um uso sistemático de "tu", a sua conjugação completa é rejeitada. Na verdade o problema não é esse [que cada um goste mais desta ou daquela pessoa verbal], cada um que defenda e prestigie as formas verbais que lhe der na telha, o que incomoda qualquer pessoa com conhecimento mínimo em linguística é a visão classicista de que as pessoas não conjugam verbos porque não sabem ou porque a educação é deficitária. Não, de todo.
> 
> Ainda, em tempo, aproveito para dizer que "forma residual" refere-se ao uso que subjaz ao uso da terceira pessoa. Ora, o Brasil foi colonizado por portugueses, o português do Brasil não surgiu do nada, portanto, as mudanças brasileiras (brasileirismos) são antes uma continuação do sistema europeu. Aquilo que ainda se produz é residual, não característico, normalmente. Nesse mesmo sentido se dirá que o uso de "te" é residual, não uso que sempre se fez desde o princípio.
> Forma deficiente é a conjugação que só se fará por uso residual ou por contexto fonético (florianopolitanos novamente). Se no RS ainda se diz "teu, contigo, ti" onde a maioria prefere outras formas, é uso residual e se os verbos eventualmente se conjugam no presente do indicativo mas praticamente nunca noutros tempos e modos verbais, é uso deficiente. Não é birra nem juízo de valor meu.



Bom, li toda a sua resposta e, em grande parte, não a posso contestar, até porque não tenho os conhecimentos linguísticos suficientes pra isso. Alguns pontos, no entanto, quero comentá-los. No penúltimo parágrafo, defende que o uso é “artificial”. De fato, é artificial. O natural pra nós é o “tu fez”, e essa forma é como aprendemos na família, na infância, entretanto, se no colégio nos é posto na cabeça que o natural, numa propaganda informal, é usar “compre” e “venha” em vez de “compra” e “vem”, mesmo que todos usem essas duas últimas formas no cotidiano, é possível concluir que, num contexto de Rio Grande do Sul, estão nos enfiando um uso artificial, não? Aprendemos o “nós”, embora normalmente usemos “a gente”. Se isso pode ser feito, não vejo motivo para não se poder fazer o mesmo com a conjugação do “tu”, dado que, em se tratando de uma forma alternativa gramaticalmente correta e “possível”, acredito eu, ensinar “tu fizeste” seria muito menos artificial do que ensinar “você fez”.


----------



## machadinho

O melhor, a meu ver, seria o ensino simultâneo das duas formas: 'tu fizeste' e 'você fez', pois ambas são estranhas à realidade dos gaúchos jovens e úteis na leitura.


----------



## meencantesp

machadinho said:


> O melhor, a meu ver, seria o ensino simultâneo das duas formas: 'tu fizeste' e 'você fez', pois ambas são estranhas à realidade dos gaúchos jovens e úteis na leitura.



Teoricamente, é o que se faz. Aprendi as duas. No entanto o que se percebe é que, após o ensino da conjugação verbal, raramente se lê “tu fizeste” em exemplos de livros didáticos, por exemplo. Alguns professores, por conta própria, usam essas formas em provas, mas ainda assim é uma prática não dominante. O que eu “proponho” é que essa prática se torne recorrente, e não acho que seja coisa impossível de se fazer.


----------



## machadinho

meencantesp said:


> O que eu “proponho” é que essa prática se torne recorrente, e não acho que seja coisa impossível de se fazer.


Por que o propõe? O que quer com isso?


----------



## meencantesp

machadinho said:


> Por que o propõe? O que quer com isso?



Porque considero correto encorajar as pessoas a que adotem essa forma mesmo, não necessariamente em todos os contextos, mas que pelo menos a usem com maior frequência, dado que, *a meu ver*, usando “tu fez” espontaneamente (é o que de fato acontece por aqui), faz mais sentido que, num texto informal de apelo, por exemplo, se use “tu fizeste”. Não sei com precisão a definição mais científica do termo “hipercorreção”, mas o uso das formas de você por aqui aparentam ser, em grande parte, fruto dela. A pessoa vê numa propaganda do Rio Grande do Sul mesmo o uso do “você” e só sai repetindo, mesmo sendo possível a forma “tu fizeste”. O fenômeno existe, em parte, pelo meio em que o estado está inserido (somos e fomos parte do Brasil, portanto ver uma propaganda com “você” é muito mais provável do que ver uma com “tu”; somos mais influenciados do que influenciadores, logo, mesmo que usássemos “tu foste” na fala, provavelmente a influência nacional ainda seria decisiva). Coisa parecida ocorre com o uso de “em um” em vez de “num” (uma assunto interessante, sobre o qual até queria falar aqui no fórum).

Dada essa minha visão, considero simplesmente que, num livro didático do Rio Grande do Sul, haveria mais coerência se se pusessem mais exemplos e coisas parecidas com “tu fizeste” nos livros do que com “você fez”. Isso é o que eu “quero”. E que com isso talvez os professores de espanhol não forçassem o “você” na hora de traduzir um texto (nas circunstâncias atuais, “tu és” também é forçado, mas ainda menos do que “fui pra Europa com você”).

Sinto em parte que se trata de de desejo individual, sem motivações coletivas, mas, dado que nos foram ensinados vários aspectos da nossa fala histórica e regional, enfatizando vários pontos conosco nas aulas, vejo coerência na minha “proposta”. Pode ser querer “remar” pro lado oposto do rumo natural da língua, sim, mas isso tudo não é motivado também por razões sociais? Se há alguma tendência entre os professores, por exemplo, de querer mudar esses livros, a educação, por sua vez, vai refletir essa mudança no pensamento dos professores, mudando justamente os hábitos dos falantes comuns. Se eu penso assim e outros também pensam assim, há já uma certa corrente de pensamento. Creio que “presidenta” seja um caso desses: defende-se ou repreende-se o uso dessa palavra por razões não puramente linguísticas, mas principalmente políticas. Uma restauração do “tu” talvez fosse uma espécie de “regionalismo” linguístico (ou nem tanto, já que, como o *guihenning *defende, o decisivo, a conjugação canônica, não o temos).

Isso é já questão sociológica e até filosófica, mas posso estar errado. Com conhecimentos mais aprofundados de sociolinguística, respostas mais profundas acerca do assunto podem surgir.


----------



## machadinho

meencantesp said:


> Porque considero correto encorajar as pessoas a que adotem essa forma mesmo, não necessariamente em todos os contextos, mas que pelo menos a usem com maior frequência [...]


E por que é correto encorajar as pessoas a isso? Pergunto porque não é óbvio que seja o correto ou mesmo que haja qualquer aspecto moral nisso.


meencantesp said:


> Não sei com precisão a definição mais científica do termo “hipercorreção”, mas o uso das formas de você por aqui aparentam ser, em grande parte, fruto dela.


Não se trata de hipercorreção, pois hipercorreção envolve algum deslize, por menor que seja. O que você parece ter em mente é a artificialidade. Concordo que o 'você' seja artificial para os gaúchos. Mas não entendo por que o 'tu fizeste' não seria igualmente artificial. Dá a impressão de que você quer tão só trocar uma artificialidade por outra. O verdadeiramente natural seria os livros didáticos assumirem o 'tu fez', não?


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

Se seguíssemos tudo o que é natural, estaríamos acabados, o idioma não existiria. O esforço de superar o natural é o que distingüe o ser humano dos mais animais. Mais ainda: o que distingüe o ser humano é a capacidade de desobedecer às autoridades, ou elites, para renovar ou restaurar algo que está decaído, seja a própria alma ou a sociedade.
  A discussão a que se propôs @meencantesp é simples: ele quer tomar a autoridade do Estado para impôr anseios próprios a outras pessoas. Além de ser insano e imoral, é uma inversão demoníaca de como a sociedade funciona. Quem faz é o indivíduo, o vulgar vem logo atrás. Se quiseres usar a língua de um jeito que pode ser estranho à maioria, usa, mas deve de soar um tanto louco - precursores são assim. Alguns são esquecidos, outros são cultuados por uma patota - só olhar o Mário de Andrade -, mas os fructos, ah, os fructos, esses são eternos.
  De qualquer modo, segue o conselho de Jean Guitton, em _O Trabalho Intelectual: _ «Assim, escrevendo como falas e falando um pouco como gostarias de escrever, tu chegarás a ser igual a ti mesmo, e no dia em que tiveres de escrever ou falar em público, terás menos problemas de expressão». Prudência, sempre.


----------



## guihenning

Escrever “distingüe”, “fructos” e pedir prudência aos outros é o tipo de delírio coletivo que só se vê neste fórum de português.


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

guihenning said:


> Escrever “distingüe”, “fructos” e pedir prudência aos outros é o tipo de delírio coletivo que só se vê neste fórum de português.



  Não tens tua esposa que trair não, senhor burguês? Eu querendo dar fim à discussão com minha resposta, que mesmo fácil atraiu birra inútil.
  Como diz meu pai, o tópico virou bosta de alma - isto é, já vai grande. Já deu, né? Abraços e muintos beijos de quem só te quer abarcar e oscular.


----------



## meencantesp

machadinho said:


> E por que é correto encorajar as pessoas a isso? Pergunto porque não é óbvio que seja o correto ou mesmo que haja qualquer aspecto moral nisso.



É uma questão complexa, então vou tentar dividir minha resposta em duas partes: uma simplificada, mais geral, e outra em que mais divago do que afirmo.

1 - Porque uma atitude nessa linha se adapta a uma visão de valorização do que é regional, em que eu e muitas pessoas acreditamos. Da mesma forma que há a valorização de outros hábitos regionais, como tomar chimarrão, não vejo motivo pra que não possamos ter uma abordagem semelhante no caso do idioma. Além disso, o incentivo ao “tu” parece ter mais coerência do que a hegemonia do “você”, a meu ver.

2 - Agora divagando um pouco: o que me deixa mais pensativo é o juízo de valor sobre isso. Por um lado, é um pensamento individual mesmo eu pensar nessa valorização do que é regional na língua, mas, por outro, como já dito, não é uma visão individual sem coerência e lógica, pelo que não considero que seja inválida somente por essa característica de ser própria minha. Além disso, é individual até certo ponto, porque, a partir do momento em que se tornasse uma visão mais difundida, talvez as pessoas aderissem à ideia, por que não? Certamente há pessoas que fazem um julgamento parecido com o meu. Quem formula as políticas educacionais leva em consideração o que se pensa na sociedade e na academia, certo? Como eu disse, o que eu penso é individual até certo ponto, porque, num certo momento, pode ser estendido a esferas de maior poder de mudança, àqueles que formulam o ensino. Não digo que o que eu defendo é tão genial e mirabolante que vai ser adotado pelos grandes especialistas, entretanto tampouco acho inválida a minha posição.



machadinho said:


> Não se trata de hipercorreção, pois hipercorreção envolve algum deslize, por menor que seja. O que você parece ter em mente é a artificialidade. Concordo que o 'você' seja artificial para os gaúchos. Mas não entendo por que o 'tu fizeste' não seria igualmente artificial. Dá a impressão de que você quer tão só trocar uma artificialidade por outra. O verdadeiramente natural seria os livros didáticos assumirem o 'tu fez', não?



O verdadeiramente natural seria “tu fez”, de fato, mas, na inviabilidade de “tu fez” ser uma forma aceita (como já foi dito aqui no tópico), o “tu fizeste” seria uma solução menos artificial do que é “você fez”. Pode ser argumentado que, se “tu fizeste” fosse menos artificial do que “você fez”, as pessoas usariam aquela em vez desta. Pois bem, então levanto um questionamento: será que se o “tu fizeste” nos fosse exposto nos livros didáticos esse uso do “você” não diminuiria em detrimento da forma da segunda pessoa do singular? Como eu já disse, o que se faz linguisticamente não é desligado do que há na sociedade, os usos do idioma não são desligados do que existe na educação, na mídia, etc. Numa certa medida, o que me deixa inseguro quanto à minha “ideia”, é o fato de que, por o estado estar dentro do Brasil, mas não só por isso (um eventual país independente também receberia influência do Brasil), é inevitável a influência do “você”. Talvez seja uma ideia fora da realidade mesmo, não me coloco como um gênio incompreendido, mas não acho inválido de todo falar disso.



Antonio d'Oliveira said:


> A discussão a que se propôs @meencantesp é simples: ele quer tomar a autoridade do Estado para impôr anseios próprios a outras pessoas. Além de ser insano e imoral, é uma inversão demoníaca de como a sociedade funciona. Quem faz é o indivíduo, o vulgar vem logo atrás. Se quiseres usar a língua de um jeito que pode ser estranho à maioria, usa, mas deve de soar um tanto louco - precursores são assim.



Próprios? De certa maneira, sim. Não sou todavia um ditador, pelo que não posso impor a minha vontade de forma unilateral. Pôr em prática isso de que falo dependeria de um convencimento de outras pessoas. Várias coisas são feitas assim: a autoridade estatal brasileira, até há pouco tempo atrás, concedia privilégios à ABL, fazendo uso do dinheiro dos nossos impostos, por motivos de que individualmente podemos discordar ou concordar. Em relação a esse privilégio, de qualquer maneira, houve ou um convencimento geral ou uma simples falta de discordância. A questão não é o uso do estado por si só (a não ser que seja um libertário ou um anarcocapitalista), mas os porquês e os comos disso.


----------



## guihenning

Interessante essa questão de exposição à norma-padrão como tentativa de recuperar ou fazer a manutenção de certa forma de língua e também o outro ponto que sugere que um determinado uso possa ser legitimado se se lhe der uma "forcinha" por quem quer que seja. Cito umas experiências e indico um livro sobre isso:
No Livro "_Sprachen — Eine verbale Reise durch Europa_" (Línguas — uma viagem verbal pela Europa) de Gaston Dorren —temo que não haja versão em português, mas em inglês, pelo menos, há—, o autor versa sobre boa parte das línguas europeias de maneira até bastante casual e pessoal. Ele até põe galego e português como línguas distintas, mas o interessante mesmo é o capítulo da língua francesa.
Ao exaltar os mais de mil anos daquela língua, ele chama a atenção para um fato: a ligação mãe & filha entre o francês e o latim. E pois. De todas as línguas românicas, a francesa é a mais conservadora no que diz respeito à grafia, ainda que, foneticamente, seja a língua românica mais afastada do latim, seguida pela língua da Lusitânia. Ele traz informações de como os povos anteriores aos romanos, em especial os frâncicos e os celtas, e como esses povos alteraram e influenciaram desde os primórdios o léxico da Gália e como, após um certo ponto, o francês voltou a se latinizar. Palavras como "_fragile_" que vem de FRAGILIS  que foi reduzida, naturalmente, a _frêle_, mas depois, com o Renascimento, ficou mesmo é "_fragile_", muito mais latina. O mesmo se deu com todas as línguas românicas, mas o francês foi dramático. Na época deu certo o esforço de mudança, pois era muito mais interessante ao francês se assemelhar à mãe do que gozar identidade própria e menos ou pouco prestígio. Também, à época, a população era muito menor e só uma ínfima parte dela "fazia algo" realmente com a língua, o que a tornava muito mais fácil e plástica, de certa forma. O que um par de gente dissesse que estava certo era certo. Os latinistas podiam reverter as mudanças a esmo. E assim, de maneira mais ou menos artificial, foram todos os romances se relatinizando. Há até um tópico recente no Fórum sobre "pena x pluma" esta última nunca ocorreu em português vernáculo (ou em galego, vai?!) até o Renascimento. Neste ponto, a historieta do livro mostra que condições específicas e ideais podem sim moldar os usos duma língua, mas os fatores são vários e ironicamente mais naturais do que propositais. Pelo menos a junção de todos eles para possibilitar o feito.
Quinhentos e poucos anos mais tarde continuamos na Europa, mas em vez da Gália estamos agora na Suíça. Ou Helvécia, se preferirem. Como não é segredo para quase ninguém, o _petit pays_ da Europa central com pretensões neutrais e Bunkers capazes de abrigar mais do que a própria população nos subsolos ou entranhas de montanhas, em caso de ataque nuclear, é berço de dezenas, milhares de dialetos. É também o país com quatro línguas oficiais. Alemão, Francês, Italiano e Romanche. Apenas o último é efetivamente suíço. Na parte ao sul do país já viviam os récios, origem do nome reto-romanche ou da família românica das línguas réticas. Infelizmente o romanche sobrevive hoje por aparelhos e é bastante similar, pasmem, ao português tanto em vocabulário quanto foneticamente — devido à data similar de latinização. Na parte mais noroeste havia os helvécios, que eram celtas, responsáveis pelo nome do país. Na verdade da personificação do país, vide avatar.
Na parte sul da Suíça também se fala italiano, ou italiano suíço. E, como é de se esperar, os dialetos pululam. Só mesmo o francês goza de alguma unidade, embora difira aqui e ali do francês da _Grande Nation_. Felizmente dizem simplesmente _nonante_ enquanto os franceses dizem _quatre-vingt-dix. _E por último e, sim, mais importante tem o alemão.
De pronto que já se diga que o alemão não é nada como o alemão da Alemanha. Bem, os sinais nas ruas são em alemão, os nomes das cidades oficialmente também, as leis, a televisão, os jornais… só não falam mesmo alemão os suíços. Os dialetos pululam tanto que num raio de 10 km dois suíços já começam a ter problemas para se entenderem. Em muitos aspectos o alemão suíço é mais similar ao inglês do que o alemão padrão. As galinhas anglófonas põem _eggs_ (inicialmente significando "curvatura") E pois: o encontro de duas ruas zuriquenhas é uma _Egg_, na Alemanha _Ecke_, evolução desta. "Casa" na Suíça é "_Huus_" tal qual era a pronúncia do inglês médio de "_House_", como a grafia timidamente assinala. Enfim.
O interessante a saber é que os suíços convivem com o seu próprio dialeto e com o dialeto dos outros suíços e que, desde muito, muito cedo, são expostos a todo o momento ao alemão padrão. A língua materna é mesmo o alemão suíço, claro. Até os três, quatro anos de idade as crianças só falam o dialeto dos pais. O primeiro contato com o alemão padrão se dá por desenhos animados e músicas, normalmente na variante padrão. As crianças já reconhecem que não é a sua língua materna per se, mas a entendem e só vão passar a utilizá-la lá pelos seus seis, sete anos de idade quando serão forçadas a ler, escrever e falar alemão enquanto estão na escola. E também na faculdade, e também, muitas vezes, no trabalho. Note-se que o sistema de educação suíço é muito bom, o que não deve ser segredo a ninguém. O que quero dizer é que os helvécios são expostos à variante padrão e dominante desde a primeira infância. Eles conhecem o alemão padrão, sabem usá-lo, são fluentes nele, bebem dele e o helvecizam, mas a influência costuma ser meramente lexical.
E toda a história acima se resume a isso: a força do sistema educacional não consegue se impor à cultura local e aos costumes de fala duma comunidade. O alemão suíço bebe do alemão padrão: todos os dias uma palavra "padrão" pode ser helvecizada (ou suicizada) mas a sintaxe e gramática naturais não se costumam alterar. Todos os dias dizem "_mis Huus_" a si mesmos, mas escrevem "_mein Haus_" (minha casa). Todos os dias escrevem o genitivo alemão ou o pretérito perfeito alemão, mas a sua língua padrão nem sequer goza dum genitivo ou duma forma do pretérito, coisas que aprenderam através da colossal força do sistema educacional. É como o poeta que diz "tu fez uma puta diferença na minha vida" e escreve "tu fizeste o meu mundo mais belo". Ele flui entre os dois registros e saber o registro mais elevado não o faz alterar o registro padrão em que aprendeu a falar. As preferências naturais se sobrepõem às forças limitantes e, nesse sentido, as forças naturais gaúchas preferem "tu fez" e o alto registro, a norma-padrão, normal-culta ou o sistema educacional não têm força para impor uma forma mais bonitinha e correta à forma natural e corrente, mesmo que com ótimas e belas pretensas que venham, por ventura, tentar reforçar a identidade local. O português do Brasil já tem alguns anos e me parece que as preferências locais já estão bem alicerçadas, de modo que qualquer tentativa de normalizá-las ou corrigi-las só tende a frustrar quem tentar fazê-lo. Continuo de total acordo que "tu" seja mais natural que "você", mas os exemplos que tenho, sobretudo no universo em que tenho vivido, mostram que as preferências locais são independentes de mordaças normativas e são mais fortes que as forças que tentam contê-las. Esse mesmo universo mostra que não importa o contato que alguém tenha com esse ou aquele registro, a fluência na língua se dará ao saber transitar entre eles, não ao se utilizar deste para alterar aquele.


----------

